# Have you ever cried when a villager moved?



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

I think I cried a little when Chrissy moved out of my CF town when I was around 8 years old.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 24, 2015)

No, I've never cried from Animal Crossing. However, I've always been an adult player.


----------



## kittyx (Nov 24, 2015)

When I was like seven I cried because Kiki moved out of my town in ACGC. I think it was angry tears though, I felt betrayed lmao but I also didn't understand at the time that villagers moved and cycled through and all that.


----------



## artisansystem (Nov 24, 2015)

I... I was 15 and I outright bawled when Eugene ended up in boxes in my first New Leaf town. Guess I'm just a little more sensitive than most people.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 24, 2015)

No. I can't remember if Huggy ever moved out of my original town as a teenager.  If she did I wouldn't cry, but I would've been sad.  Huggy was my favorite. RIP


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

Beau moved out of my main town a long time ago and I almost cried. I got really attached and he was so cute and funny. But I haven't legit cried bc of a villager.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

Also, my sister said I could post that she cried when she was around 10 because Chevre, her best friend in WW, moved away.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 24, 2015)

I cried when Alli moved out of my town a few years ago. 
It was more because I was upset with myself for messing up since it was my first time trying to TT and I accidently went a month into the future and then back 30 days twice.


----------



## JayGaymes (Nov 25, 2015)

I cried when I lost Leopold in one of my lets plays xD He was such a dork and I loved him but sadly...  he moved when I when to visit my very first gamecube town and now hes somewhere in the void!! GAHH


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes
When Blaire moved i got drunk and started hearing ACNL songs of her while crying ;_;


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 26, 2015)

No- but I did feel actual sorrow and almost depression when Lolly moved out due to my errors while learning how to time travel.  She wasnt in boxes or anything, I powered up one day, checked my mail, and there was her letter with a picture.  Ran through the woods, ran to her house, ran til I thought my heart would explode, but she was gone, gone, gone...


----------



## freqrexy (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow, a lot of accidental time-travelling losses here ;_; And I thought my failure with turnips was bad enough.

Yes, I cried a lot when villagers in Wild World moved out.  This was long before I grew to accept there were many villagers in the game and can cycle through to other villagers.  And it also didn't help that they didn't give you much warning at all either.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 26, 2015)

I am 26 and I bawled when my best buddy Gaston moved out, I would say it's less about being an adult and more about different aspects on how you see the game and villagers : ) But yep I am also a very emotional person lol.


----------



## alesha (Nov 26, 2015)

No, Gabi has never move and I got acnl on release! I also often timetravel, sometimes months at a time!


----------



## Minerva (Nov 27, 2015)

I was a bit upset when Limberg moved out because I got attached to him, but he had to go since his house was blocking the park I was trying to build. I'm glad I got his picture before he left.


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 27, 2015)

I can't remember if i've ever cried over a villager, but I remember getting really sad about Ruby moving away and then making a tribute to her when I was really young.


----------



## cassieok5 (Nov 27, 2015)

I cried when Peaches and Flora left because they were there from the start &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 27, 2015)

Was really sad when I lost beau due to a time travel  accident


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 27, 2015)

I cried many tears of absolute triumph and joy when Kevin moved out after a month of trying to convince him to leave.


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

no

i guess im too tuff to cri


----------



## piske (Nov 27, 2015)

ONLY A LITTLE xD I think I might have when I lost Sprinkle...


----------



## Greggy (Nov 28, 2015)

I CRIED A LITTLE. I cried tears of rage. When Phoebe and Rolf left me without any warning. I only skipped a week playing in New Leaf, and I'm still a bit mad even if Phoebe is still in my current town.

But I cried a lot more after I left my first town. Because Doc was still there and I remembered him writing letters about me that I should stay, and refuses to leave even if I let him go, and he keeps on telling me I was his buddy. That was a foolish decision of me, because Doc was a better friend than Rolf and Phoebe.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm 21 and I cried when Flurry moved out,

She was an original villager and I was so happy I got her and peaches and a good town map. I talked to her everyday than BOOM, Isabelle tells me she of all people was due to move and perhaps I should say goodbye.

I ran to her house and kept talking to her in hopes she would stay {even though I knew they wouldn't once they were in boxes}, and then just cried. But now I have her back, and this time I will not let her leave!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, multiple times!


----------



## granolabear (Nov 28, 2015)

I didn't cry, but I was super sad when i lost my game data on my old 3ds when I switched to an XL. I lost my best cannoli Anicotti...  

I had grown very attached to her. But I've restarted and now I'm good friends with Gaston, and I'm not letting him get away! (I have the cartridge now...)


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok Rudy moved unexpectedly not long ago.  I didn't cry but was not happy.  But I met Genji because of that and I love him a lot more honestly.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yep, just now when I lost my little brother's dreamie, Peck ;-; I completely forgot he was in my cycling town ;-;


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 29, 2015)

I cried for days when I lost Punchy, due to my little sister deleting my first town


----------



## gameboy (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope but I wanted to after Rosie moved. After much consideration I decided to start cycling and got Rosie back (whom my sister was holding for me) but in the process I lost Marshal so I had to cycle AGAIN. I used to be so scared of anyone moving out but now it's not like a death sentence. I know it'll be a long, tedious process until I get them back.


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't cry much. Just kind of bottle it up inside. o_o Get kinda pissed @ myself, but move on


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 29, 2015)

im not over thirteen but I still haven't cried yet because of a game. I cried in Pokemon due to frustration however


----------



## Munna (Nov 30, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am 26 and I bawled when my best buddy Gaston moved out, I would say it's less about being an adult and more about different aspects on how you see the game and villagers : ) But yep I am also a very emotional person lol.



Aww  That's beautiful. I didn't cry, but felt very sad when accidentally TTed Flurry out. I think I would cry for a LONG time if it were Tangy, my BFF in the game.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 30, 2015)

Only on the inside! ahaha, but I would feel a little bit sad since I would probably kind of attached xD


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 3, 2015)

Yup. I hate to admit it, but yes. Twice, actually. The first time was when my best friend in WW moved. I was about 8 years old, and I went on a 2 month hiatus. (thanks, cooking mama) When I got back, I checked my mail, and Bud had moved. I cried my eyes out for about 10 minutes, then went on another 2 month hiatus. The second time, I was just being an idiot and time-traveling all willy-nilly. When I decided it was time to go back to present time, Isabelle told me that Klaus was moving. I cried for about 5 minutes. This was this year xD


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 4, 2015)

I remember I was playing wild world, I wanted to say to my bestest more cherished villager, Butch. I was trying to get his pic because he was super nice to me after I talked to him a lot. Then When I get to house, it was gone! I went to check my mailbox and yup, he moved! I was in so much shock, I didn't even get his photo. .n.


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't quite remember which villagers. But I do remember crying over a few..
I get too attached to villagers


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2015)

No. I'm more the 'be silently annoyed and switch the game off for a couple of hours' type of person.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 5, 2015)

Goldie is my all time favourite villager, and I had her hardly anytime. Hopper (ew) moved in, making my villager count 10. Because of this, Goldie was liek: "I NEED A NUU PLACE 2 GOO!1!1!1!" I kept saying no...but one fateful day.....I was too late.....

Long story, short, she moved and I cried.


----------



## Pearls (Dec 5, 2015)

i cried when goldie and punchy moved away


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

When I first began trading/selling villagers, Beau accidentally moved out and I got super upset. I was just super annoyed because the villager I wanted to move WOULDN'T, and I decided to move an extra day ahead and Beau moved out and I think I angry-cried? That was near when I first got the game though lol


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 11, 2015)

I don't think I've ever _cried_, but I did get _hella_ sad when I hadn't played in a few weeks, and returned only to find that Colton had left...he was my fave and I didn't even get to say goodbye...


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 16, 2015)

Never have cried.
Gotten mad, I guess. It all fades away~


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 16, 2015)

It's almost been a year since Aurora moved from my town. I wasn't very active last year during the holidays and she ended up moving without me knowing. Very sad since she was one of my dreamies. =(


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 16, 2015)

I cried when Dotty left Wakeport... I messed up, and she was in boxes without me knowing. ;__; 
shortly after I reset, I got her from someone so she could move to Onett. I don't really do plot resetting... and she had to end up in front of my house, so I'm gonna let go of her. OTL I just can't win! x__x


----------



## smileorange (Dec 18, 2015)

My first ever villager who left was Tia and I let her leave and was a little sad about it. I only got really sad about it when she sent the goodbye letter which told me how scared she was and that she was already missing me! I didn't play for a few days after that. Now I don't get so emotional when villagers move out, and Tia's in my main street now so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Yes
> When Blaire moved i got drunk and started hearing ACNL songs of her while crying ;_;



Wait aren't you 14? XD
Yep, when Hans moved. I was tting for the princess set to be on special, and I kept tting 1 day at a time. He moved, I cried ;-;. Thankfully I've had 16 villagers move out since then!


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 18, 2015)

Like a baby when Tia moved out.  And I am an adult!  Then it was just simmering anger, at myself, for a long time.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 18, 2015)

It was when Whitney moved out. v.v She was my favorite and then she just goes and leaves Lakeside. I didn't really cry but I felt very sad and angry.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

I definitly got choked up with Elmer, when I first got ACNL it was my first AC game and Elmer was my first best friend. The first time he asked to move I had just learned about dreamies so I told him he could even though I liked him a lot, I was kind of relieved when he came up the next day with cold feet and asked to stay. But then about a week later he asked again and I said yes again but when he actually left and I got his picture in the mail and stuff I got really choked up cause he was my first bestie... I put his picture up in my living room to remember him and everything. X.X


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

yeah but more in a mad ragequit way when my game glitched so bad and bam moved out when he shouldn't have..


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

One day I got on and found out that Kidcat was moving out and and I was just so heartbroken, I didn't cry and I didn't rage quit. I pretty much excepted it because there was nothing I could do about so...why even bother getting upset.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

No. I don't care who moves in or out - whether I like them or not. I'd prefer to have my favourites stay, but whatever.

(Speaking of which, why would I care...?)


----------

